
PHP Creator Rasmus Lerdorf Shares Lessons Learned from the Last 25 Years - yarapavan
https://thenewstack.io/php-creator-rasmus-lerdorf-shares-lessons-learned-from-the-last-25-years/
======
yarapavan
> I had absolutely no idea… At every point along the way, I figured there were
> about six months of life left in PHP. Because that’s about the amount of
> time I thought it would take for somebody to write something real that could
> replace it, that also would work for me. And I kept waiting… And nothing
> did.

